# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Implantlenzen - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Implantlenzen*
ARTISAN® en ARTIFLEX® lenzen zijn implanteerbare lenzen die door een oogarts in het oog worden geplaatst voor de correctie van verziendheid, bijziendheid en/ of cilinder afwijkingen.
De firma AMO (Abbott Medical Optics) Netherlands BV uit Nieuwegein distribueert de Artisan en Artiflex lenzen onder eigen naam. Zij noemen ze de Verisyse én VeriFlex
Beide lenzen zijn zogenaamde PIOLs (Phake Intra Oculaire Lenzen) Phake betekent dat de natuurlijke lens in het oog blijft. Dit in tegenstelling tot Intra oculaire lenzen (IOLs) die gebruikt worden voor staar. Bij staar wordt de natuurlijke - door staar aangetaste - lens uit het oog gehaald en vervangen door een IOL.
Filmpje over implantatie van een Artiflexlens ter correctie van hoge bijziendheid

*Geïmplanteerde lenzen hebben geen onderhoud nodig*
De Artisan®/Artiflex® (dus ook: Verisyse en Veriflex) lenzen hebben geen onderhoud nodig en blijven in principe voor altijd in het oog zitten. Als er reden zijn om het lensje te vervangen dan kan dat, in de meeste gevallen zonder problemen.
De ARTISAN® en ARTIFLEX® lensjes bestaan uit een optiek gedeelte, met daaraan haptiekjes, klemmetjes waarmee de lens vastgezet kan worden op de iris het gekleurde deel van het oog.
De lensjes worden gemaakt van materiaal, dat volledig door het lichaam wordt geaccepteerd. Bij de ARTISAN® lens is dat hard plastic (PMMA) en bij de ARTIFLEX® lens is dat PMMA gecombineerd met flexibel siliconenmateriaal.

*De lenzen voldoen aan strenge veiligheidskeuringen*
De ARTISAN® lens wordt al 30 jaar geïmplanteerd en uit Europees als Amerikaans onderzoek blijkt dat de lens veilig en effectief is. In 2004 werd de Artisan lens toegelaten op de Amerikaanse markt. Het is de eerste lens in zijn soort die deze FDA approval kreeg. 
De ARTIFLEX® lens is in 2005 op de markt gekomen. Het voordeel van deze lens is dat hij vouwbaar is en daardoor gevouwen het oog in kan. Hierdoor volstaat een kleiner sneetje, waardoor het genezingsproces sneller verloopt.

*De lensjes zijn in de volgende dioptrieën beschikbaar:*
*ARTISAN®*
* Bijziendheid -1 t/m -23.5 
* Verziendheid +1 t/m +12
* Cylinders 2 t/m 7 (in combinatie mogelijk met bij- en verziendheid)
_ARTIFLEX®_
* Bijziendheid -2 t/m 14.5

*Voorlichting*
Van een kandidaat voor lensimplantatie wordt verwacht dat hij/ zij alle voor en nadelen van lensimplantatie goed in overweging neemt voordat hij/zij een procedure in gaat.

*Waar?*
In onze KliniekenWijzer kunt u ooglaserklinieken filteren. Kies het filter 'methoden' en selecteer 'Implantlenzen'. De klinieken die deze behandeling aanbieden in Nederland en Belgie worden dan vertoond.

*Vooronderzoek*
Niet iedereen komt zondermeer in aanmerking voor een ingreep met Artisan of Artiflex lenzen. Er moet bijvoorbeeld gekeken worden of er wel genoeg ruimte is in de voorste oogkamer waar de lens komt te zitten. Een vooronderzoek moet het een en ander uitwijzen.
Tijdens het onderzoek wordt er eerst in een vraaggesprek uitvoerig gesproken over de gezondheid van de ogen en de gezondheid in het algemeen. Daarna wordt de benodigde correctie voor de ogen nauwkeurig bepaald en worden er een aantal aanvullende metingen verricht. Zo wordt onder andere de oogaslengte, de pupildiameter, de conditie van het hoornvlies, het diepte zien, het gezichtsveld en de oogdruk bekeken.
Vervolgens wordt het oog zorgvuldig gecontroleerd op eventuele afwijkingen, zowel aan de oppervlakte als in het oog. Het onderzoek is pijnloos maar de ogen kunnen na het onderzoek wat geïrriteerd zijn. Door een pupilverwijdende oogdruppel kan uw zicht wat wazig zijn.
Als al deze gegevens bekend zijn wordt er bepaald of de ogen geschikt zijn voor een artisan of artiflex lens. Daarbij wordt ook goed doorgenomen wat een lens implantatie inhoudt en wat de motivatie voor de behandeling is.
Een quickscan is een verkort, in de meeste gevallen gratis, vooronderzoek waarbij alleen de belangrijkste kenmerken van het oog worden gemeten. Op basis van deze metingen kan bepaald worden of het de moeite waard is om een volledig vooronderzoek te laten uitvoeren. 

*Er kunnen geen lenzen bij u geïmplanteerd worden wanneer:*
* U jonger bent dan 18 jaar
* U geen goede algemene gezondheid heeft
* Oogafwijkingen bij u geconstateerd zijn
* Uw oogsterkte niet tenminste 1 jaar stabiel is
* U zwanger bent of borstvoeding geeft
* U twijfelt over de behandeling

*Hoe wordt de behandeling uitgevoerd*
De behandeling vindt in de meeste gevallen onder plaatselijke verdoving poliklinisch plaats. De beide ogen worden meestal niet op dezelfde dag behandeld. Ongeveer een week na de eerste implantatie, komt het andere oog aan de beurt.
Als eerste wordt het oog gedruppeld om de pupil te verkleinen en wordt nogmaals met de patient doorgesproken wat er allemaal gaat gebeuren.
Daarna wordt het oog verdoofd. Dit kan even vervelend zijn en is vergelijkbaar met een prikje bij de tandarts. Na ongeveer een kwartier is het oog volledig verdoofd en dan begint de arts met de implantatie van de lens.
Eerst wordt er een klein sneetje in het hoornvlies gemaakt. Door dit sneetje wordt het lensje in een later stadium in de voorste oogkamer geschoven. Het sneetje bij een ARTISAN® lens implantatie is ongeveer 5,2 of 6, 2 mm. (afhankelijk van het type) en het sneetje bij een ARTIFLEX® lens implantatie is ongeveer 3, 2 mm.
Daarna worden nog twee kleinere sneetjes gemaakt. Deze zijn bedoeld voor de instrumentjes. Als eerste wordt nu een dikke gel in de voorste oogkamer gespoten. De gel beschermt de endotheel cellen aan de binnen kant van het hoornvlies tijdens de implantatie.
De artiflex lens gaat nu op een speciaal instrumentje gevouwen het oog in. De ARTISAN® lens wordt met een speciaal pincetje het oog ingeschoven.
Als het lensje precies voor de pupil zit wordt het lensje in de juiste positie gedraaid, en met speciale instumentjes, die door de extra sneetjes het oog zijn binnengegaan, vast gezet aan de iris. Een klein plooitje van het iris weefsel wordt tussen de klipjes, die aan beide kanten van het lensje zitten, geschoven.
Als het lensje goed vast zit begint de afronding. De gel wordt uit de voorste oogkamer gezogen en daarna wordt het sneetje gehecht (bij ARTIFLEX® lenzen is hechten niet nodig) De ingreep is klaar.
Na deze behandeling, die ongeveer, afhankelijk van het type lens 15 tot 30 minuten duurt, wordt het oog met een oogkapje afgedekt en mag de patient naar huis. 

_(Bron: ooglasertrefpunt.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Nazorg*
De eerste nacontrole vindt de volgende dag plaats. s Ochtends moet het oog
door de patient zelf gedruppeld worden, zodat het mooi helder is als de oogarts het later op de dag controleert. Het zicht met het behandelde oog is opdat moment nog niet goed. Bij ARTISAN® is het zicht na ongeveer 3 tot 4 weken optimaal, bij de ARTIFLEX® lens is dat na een paar dagen het geval.
Het is voor een spoedig herstel van het oog na de behandeling van belang dat een aantal leefregels worden aangehouden :
* Tot ongeveer 1 week na de behandeling moet er met een beschermingskapje op het oog geslapen worden. Dit om te voorkomen dat er tijdens de slaap in het oog gewreven wordt of dat er een kussen of deken tegen het oog drukt.
* Het oog moet tot ongeveer drie weken na de behandeling gedruppeld worden met een ontstekingsremmer.
* Er mogen de eerste tijd na de behandeling geen handelingen uitgevoerd worden waarbij druk op de ogen ontstaat. Voorzichtig zijn bij het bukken, tillen en blazen.
* De eerste paar dagen worden er tabletjes tegen verhoogd oogdruk
* De eerste weken mag er geen oogmake-up gebruikt worden.
* De eerste weken mag er niet gezwommen worden.
* De eerste dag mag er niet gedoucht worden, de dagen daarna zodanig dat er geen water in het oog komt. 

*De ingreep kan ongedaan gemaakt worden*
Als het nodig is, kunnen de lenzen ge-explanteerd worden. Dat wil zeggen dat ze uit het oog gehaald kunnen worden. Je hebt dan in principe dezelfde ogen terug die je had voor de behandeling. Het centrale hoornvlies, dat belangrijk is voor een helder zicht is nog steeds intact. Dit in tegenstelling tot een laserbehandeling. Een laserbehandeling wordt op het hoornvlies uitgevoerd en kan nooit ongedaan gemaakt worden. Dit is een belangrijke reden waarom gekozen wordt voor ARTISAN® / ARTIFLEX® lenzen.

*Veiligheid is aangetoond*
De eerste brilvervangende Artisan lens werd in 1986 geimplanteerd. Sindsdien zijn de lenzen langdurig en uitgebreid wetenschappelijk onderzocht in Europa en de Verenigde Staten. Uit elk onderzoek is gebleken dat de lenzen veilig en effectief zijn voor de correctie van refractieafwijkingen. Uit de lopende onderzoeken blijkt dat dit ook geldt voor de ARTIFLEX® lens, die gemaakt is van een ander materiaal en sinds 2005 verkrijgbaar is.

*Ook geschikt voor hoge refractieafwijkingen*
De lens heeft een groot bereik. Dat wil zeggen dat ook mensen met zeer hoge brilsterktes (+12, -23,5 dioptrie) en/of cilinders in aanmerking komen voor deze vorm van brilvervangende chirurgie. De meeste andere methoden, zoals laserbehandelingen bieden geen oplossing voor zeer hoge refractieafwijkingen.

*Reststerkten*
Net als bij andere vormen van refractiechirurgie lukt het bij lensimplantaties vaak niet helemaal om de bril geheel weg te opereren. De uiteindelijke sterkte komt dan uit tussen1 en 0 dioptrie. Dit kan komen doordat de sterkte van het oog bijvoorbeeld iets veranderd door het hechten van het sneetje.
Met een restafwijking tussen 1 en 0 dioptrie kunt u goed zonder bril functioneren, u bent niet meer bril of contactlens afhankelijk. Alleen als u hoge eisen stelt aan uw gezichtsscherpte, bijvoorbeeld bij het autorijden of op uw werk, dan kan een lichte correctie nodig zijn. Een bril of contactlenzen met lage sterkte kunnen dan uitkomst bieden. Een lichte nabehandeling met laser kan ook tot de mogelijkheden behoren.

*Kans op schitteringen of lichtkransen in het donker*
Doordat de pupil groter is in het donker komt het soms voor dat licht dat op de rand van de lens reflecteerd in het oog terecht komt. Hierdoor kan het zijn dat er lichtkringen of schitteringen worden waargenomen. Contactlensgebruikers kennen dit verschijnsel ook. De meeste mensen wennen na verloop van tijd aan dit neveneffect en ervaren het niet meer als hinderlijk.
Tijdens de ingreep wordt er artisan en artiflex lensimplantaties ook een iridotomie uitgevoerd. Hierbij worden er kleine gaatjes in de iris gemaakt. Dit voorkomt dat de oogdruk na de ingreep te hoog oploopt en het oog hierdoor beschadigd raakt. Het maken van de gaatjes in de iris kan achteraf wel een blijvende complicatie hebben. Door het gaatje kunnen lichtstralen naar binnen vallen die ervoor zorgen dat u een balk van wit licht gaat zien. Dit fenomeen is niet schadelijk voor het oog maar wel storend voor uw zicht. De enige oplossing hiertegen is het dragen van speciale contactlenzen die het gaatje bedekken.

*Risicos*
Bij elke medische ingreep is er een kleine kans dat de behandeling anders veroopt dan gepland was. Bij Artisan en Artiflex implantatie is dat ook het geval. Er kunnen altijd complicaties optreden. Omdat het om een behandeling gaat van een gezond oog, is het van belang dat u goed nadenkt over de risicos.
De risicos zijn onder andere, infecties/ontstekingen of tijdelijke verhoging van de oogdruk.
De complicaties kunnen in meeste gevallen door een nabehandeling hersteld worden. In een enkel geval kan het zicht slechter worden.

_(Bron: ooglasertrefpunt.nl)_

----------

